# First Aquatic Garden!



## Piranhasrmyhobby (Feb 25, 2010)

Well, today I am getting a 1 gallon aquarium, and I want to make it an awesome aquatic garden with some ghost shrimp, but what do I need? The kit comes with a light, the tank, air pump, and under-gravel filter. What plants woul;d you recomend? Substrate? I think this will be awesome when it is done, but I don't know how to go about doing it, so I need help from the elders.








Thanks,
Rick


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Sorry but 1 gallon seems a little too small for an awesome aquatic garden







Maybe you mean 10g?

If however you do mean 1g then i'm not entirely sure how you manage it, ad what plants would be suitable, suppose other factors come into play too like which lighting and stuff you have?? I'm pretty sure you mean 10g.


----------



## Piranhasrmyhobby (Feb 25, 2010)

I am getting it today. It looks more like a 2.5 , but the box says 1, but I will post how many gallons later today after I get it. Geez, I feel like a blubbering bafoon.








Thanks,
Rick


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

You will probably end up replacing everything that comes in the kit, so it would probably be smarter to just buy a 2.5 or 5 gallon aquarium and then pick out the rest of the equipment... small power filter, desk lamp for lighting, and possibly some DIY co2 if you wanna go that route.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Piranhasrmyhobby said:


> Sorry but 1 gallon seems a little too small for an awesome aquatic garden :laugh: Maybe you mean 10g?
> 
> If however you do mean 1g then i'm not entirely sure how you manage it, ad what plants would be suitable, suppose other factors come into play too like which lighting and stuff you have?? I'm pretty sure you mean 10g.


 Its possible, but its not really that practical. I've seen a planted bird feeder container that looked actually really good.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Yeah i've saw planted 1g nano's that look really cool!!, but i wouldn't call them awesome aquatic gardens







Most of the ones i've come across have just been stuffed with E. parvula.

With some neat hardscape and what not..


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Murphy18 said:


> Yeah i've saw planted 1g nano's that look really cool!!, but i wouldn't call them awesome aquatic gardens :laugh: Most of the ones i've come across have just been stuffed with E. parvula.
> 
> With some neat hardscape and what not..


 Ya there more or less just some low growing foreground plant and a couple small rocks. If you want to do an actual scape get at least a 2.5g, but with a tank that small it takes some really nice pieces to make it look good.


----------



## Piranhasrmyhobby (Feb 25, 2010)

Dang, I already had gotten the tank when I read this. The reason I got this is because it is small ( I have 4 fish tanks in my room already), and cost 10 bucks. I knew I needed to replace the filter, but I figured I could put like 2 plants in it or somethin. Here is a pic of the tank:

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Aquaview-One-Gal...t-1-ct/10312983

So, since I got this thingy, what now? LOL What all do I need? What plants would be good? What temp? Substrate?

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## Piranhasrmyhobby (Feb 25, 2010)

That thing rocks! I might think about one of those ^


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Piranhasrmyhobby said:


> Dang, I already had gotten the tank when I read this. The reason I got this is because it is small ( I have 4 fish tanks in my room already), and cost 10 bucks. I knew I needed to replace the filter, but I figured I could put like 2 plants in it or somethin. Here is a pic of the tank:
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Aquaview-One-Gal...t-1-ct/10312983
> 
> ...


 First you will probably want some type of eco complete or something.I don't think you can get smaller bags, so you may want to look for the smallest plant substate bags unless you don't mind not using half the bag. For lighting on that a desk lamp should be good. No real other options i can think of that will fit n that tank unless you do something like a 12" coralife and just sit it across the top. Riccia is a common plant for small tanks, but it is demanding. Anubias nana or any smaller anubias would work good, but they arnt always that easy to find. Something like flame moss would be nice too as it stays fairily tight to driftwood compared to other mosses like java.


----------



## Piranhasrmyhobby (Feb 25, 2010)

sean-820 said:


> Dang, I already had gotten the tank when I read this. The reason I got this is because it is small ( I have 4 fish tanks in my room already), and cost 10 bucks. I knew I needed to replace the filter, but I figured I could put like 2 plants in it or somethin. Here is a pic of the tank:
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Aquaview-One-Gal...t-1-ct/10312983
> 
> ...


 First you will probably want some type of eco complete or something.I don't think you can get smaller bags, so you may want to look for the smallest plant substate bags unless you don't mind not using half the bag. For lighting on that a desk lamp should be good. No real other options i can think of that will fit n that tank unless you do something like a 12" coralife and just sit it across the top. Riccia is a common plant for small tanks, but it is demanding. Anubias nana or any smaller anubias would work good, but they arnt always that easy to find. Something like flame moss would be nice too as it stays fairily tight to driftwood compared to other mosses like java.
[/quote]

Thanks! Few questions: The tank came with a 7 watt light. It is like a night light pretty much. Would that be enough? Also, do I mix the Eco-Complete with gravel,or just use it by itself? 
Thanks,
Rick


----------



## Jared35 (Sep 15, 2009)

uhh i am not sure a 7 watt light would do good. You should listen to what people are telling you, if you want a nice planted tank you really need to get a 10 gallon. This would look way better and you can go to any lfs and get a 10 gallon for soooo cheap. Then you could get a linear light hood and have proper lighting and the plants would have way more room to root. What your gonna have with a 1 gallon aquarium is a giant headache.

just my 2 cents


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

maknwar said:


> View attachment 193753


Whats that for, breeding mosquitos?


----------



## Piranhasrmyhobby (Feb 25, 2010)

Well, I got rid of one of my 10 gallon aquariums in my room, and drained it. I found an oooold aquarium of my grandmothers, and it is a 2 gallon. I found an old desk light, and replaced the bulb with an aquarium light bulb. All I have to get now is a small heater, substrate, plants, and my filter. 
Thanks for all you guys help,
Rick


----------

